# Local Hospital Outsourcing Coding/Billing



## bbp18@hotmail.com (Jun 13, 2012)

I am a CPC-A, but have not yet transitioined into coding/billing, because as soon as I became certified, I discovered I was pregnant. So I have decided to stay on my current job, until after my baby is born.....however, this still affects me.

My local hospital, Memorial Hospital of Martinsville, VA, has just announced that they will be outsourcing a significant number of coding and billing jobs to an outside company. A few will be allowed to stay on, but the majority will have to leave in February 2013. Hopefully, a few will be able to secure a job with the outside company, but I know the majority will have to look elsewhere.

One reason is to cut costs in view of the upcoming health care reform (2014) and lower federal reimbursement. 

I knew we would see a change, but I never expected this!!!

So a warning to everyone looking for jobs: Please make sure you ask how the upcoming health care reform will affect the organization's coding and billing departments!!!! Do they foresee any  future cut backs? What options will there be if that should happen? 

If you don't do your research, you may be without a job like many of my colleagues.


----------

